# What is this car worth..



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

I just found this for sale in my area. It's a 93 with 250k kms on the odo, 5 speed quattro. Owner is asking $2500 CAD for it. 








Not the exact one, but very close. How fair does this sound if it's in good working order?


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: What is this car worth.. (Markasaurus!)*

Pretty good!
quattro is def worth it!


----------

